# Need Input on Rim joist and sill replacement



## Sealtech101 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm working on a Kitchen floor replacement. Older home that has been added onto several times. This home had termites which has been treated several years ago. The kitchen was an addition built at least 18 years ago. So my question is which would be the best way to fix the issue with this foundation wall. (Replacing foundation wall not really any option) I had two ideas that I was going to run by my inspector to see what was acceptable. Also something that would be better than what was there before. First idea level wall with mortar and concrete to fill in voids. Then install 2x6 pt sill with a Double 2x6 Rim joist. Second would be to just replace what's bad and fill in gaps as how it was done before. And also add a double rim joist. Looking for all suggestions that wouldn't break the bank. Here's a few pictures of the damage. It's hard to see from the pictures I took but those are pieces of block and mortar sitting on top of block.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

We need a picture from outside also---you will be rebuilding the top of that foundation--you can't build on top of that crumbling mess.

Is this your home or a clients house?

Fudging a fix on your own place is one thing---but on a clients home? Do it right or allow someone else to fix it.


----------



## Sealtech101 (Oct 29, 2012)

It's a clients house. I definitely want to do it right. And want to make it better than before. I will post a picture in just a few. Thanks


----------



## Sealtech101 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Id remove that lower bit of OSB and take a better look. I really don't like how things look over there, and while possibly being stable, I don't know if its a sound base. 

It literally looks like someone stuck in flat concrete/rocks and then stuccoed the outside. 

I'd possibly consider doing this in a few steps- maybe see if I can free up 2 feet of length, so that I can do a form and fill it with concrete.do one end one day, another end another day, and the middle the third day. THen I'd clear out all of the middle loose rocks, and try to install cinderblocks across, filled with concrete.

Hard to see exactly how much space you really have to work with.


----------



## Sealtech101 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Sealtech101 (Oct 29, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> Id remove that lower bit of OSB and take a better look. I really don't like how things look over there, and while possibly being stable, I don't know if its a sound base.
> 
> It literally looks like someone stuck in flat concrete/rocks and then stuccoed the outside.
> 
> ...



Are you saying I should remove 1st row of block and pour concrete in its place?


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

would need to know were you are from before i can say anything more


----------



## Sealtech101 (Oct 29, 2012)

pappagor said:


> would need to know were you are from before i can say anything more


Mississippi


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Had to do the same thing, only wall in a better shape... I'm in the process of complete home renovation and every place in the front and the back where porch was the sill and rim joist rotted away, someplace completely gone.

Today I took the front porch out, the same thing... replaced the sill today, my younger son is getting good at this and its a good way to start learning the trade. 

Here is a few shots from when I took the back porch out, did the repairs before they started framing 2 story addition.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Did you fill the cells with concrete Greg?

I like his first idea.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tom M said:


> Did you fill the cells with concrete Greg?
> 
> I like his first idea.


One portion where you see the 2 cuts, that is the crawl space... that whole piece came out. The rest I didn't fill it, it wouldn't make any difference I did or not, the rest of the foundation top course is same way.

There is no footing also, they started the block right from the shale...they house is almost 75 years old, still standing solid.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe I'm not understanding this, but....

Why not rip off that strip of OSB, cut off the rim joist, form both sides up to level, drop rebar down the cavities, and fill with grout. Section at a time. Jack 6 or 8 floor joists at a time.

Repeat for each section.

:thumbsup:

What am I missing?






Delta


----------



## Sealtech101 (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's an update. Cutting a slot out of block for rebar and filling with concrete.


----------



## Sealtech101 (Oct 29, 2012)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding this, but....
> 
> Why not rip off that strip of OSB, cut off the rim joist, form both sides up to level, drop rebar down the cavities, and fill with grout. Section at a time. Jack 6 or 8 floor joists at a time.
> 
> ...


I didn't think grout would last over time and also didn't think its compression strength was that great. But I was wrong, I looked up the specs on it and it seems that I could have made quick work of this fix with grout because of its dry time and compression strength. Do you think grout would last a lifetime like concrete or crumble over time? Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm talking about a 6-sack mix with pea rock. Flows easy, and good for thinner lifts.








Delta


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Grout will last forever, why wouldn't it? 

We slug with mortar and rebar, especially when we are already laying the wall.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

The concrete block and mortar between them is what really takes the compressive load, grouted cores and rebar mostly adds tensile strength and prevents lateral movement. (I could be a little off, but I think that's how it works)


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If there is no issues with your existing foundation, slip a sill plate and that house is not going nowhere. Its a good idea to add Simpson FJA Foundation Joist Anchors to tie the house to the foundation since there is no anchor bolts and you will have no issues.

Good luck


----------

